# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  utiliser classe onglet java

## franfr57

Bonjour,
j'ai fait une classe onglet java avec une foction pour ajouter des onglet, mais je rencontre un problme lorsque je souhaite l'utiliser
VOici mon code :



```

```

J'obtient l'erreur : The method ajouteOnglet(String, JPanel, Onglet) is undefined for the type MonCadre

pourtant je n'utilise as la fonction sur le type moncadre ?

Merci de votre aide

----------


## schniouf

> Bonjour,
> j'ai fait une classe onglet java avec une foction pour ajouter des onglet, mais je rencontre un problme lorsque je souhaite l'utiliser
> VOici mon code :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...




```
ajouteOnglet("Onglet 1", onglet1, LesOnglets);
```

 est appel dans ta classe MonCadre, et elle n'existe pas ! Ce n'est pas parce que 2 classes sont dans le mme fichier que tu peux accder directement d'une classe  l'autre. Un conseil, utilise un fichier par classe.

Ta mthode pourrait quand mme fonctionner si _Onglet_ tait une classe interne  MonCadre (voir http://www.oberle.org/java-doc-classesinternes.html), mais je pense que ce n'est pas la bonne solution ici.

De plus, tu te mlanges les pinceaux en passant LesOnglets en argument alors qu'il devrait tre l'appeleur de la mthode.
Observe les modifications :



```

```

et



```

```

J'espre que t'as compris ! Et essaie de respecter les conventions de nommage (nom de variables commencent par une minuscule).

++  ::D:

----------


## franfr57

Merci je crois que c'est plus clair!
Je vais essayer de suivre les conventions!

Merci beaucoup

----------


## franfr57

je voudrais que mes onglet soit dans ma fenetre en prenant toute la place mais en mettant les longeur et hauteur de ma fenetre, cela ne colle pas...
et que si l'utilisateur redimentionne la fenetre que l'onglet se redimensionne aussi

Cependant je ne vois pas comment m'y prendre

Merci de votre aide

----------


## schniouf

> je voudrais que mes onglet soit dans ma fenetre en prenant toute la place mais en mettant les longeur et hauteur de ma fenetre, cela ne colle pas...
> et que si l'utilisateur redimentionne la fenetre que l'onglet se redimensionne aussi
> 
> Cependant je ne vois pas comment m'y prendre
> 
> Merci de votre aide


Pour cela tu dois mettre ton composant au centre d'un BorderLayout.



```

```

voir http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...ut/border.html
(comment utiliser les layout : http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...ayoutlist.html)

----------

